# Need to unload



## Wmtand (Jan 29, 2003)

Help, I am going to a memorial service this afternoon for a co-worker, who died after a long undiagnosed illness. I know I need (and want) to go but from the time I got up today the cramps have been getting gradually worse. I know this is my mind makeing my bowel respond and yet I also know that there are washrooms there and that I will drive myself so I can leave when I want (if I have to) While I am sad by her death, I am not family and not her closest friend. She was a co-worker who I had a lot of respect for. In a few hours it will be behind me and I'll berate myself for being so silly and uptight and will be glad I went But right now I needed to share what I am feeling with people that can relate and understand. I know the people on this forum will do that for me and with this knowledge and a little help from "Buscopan" backed up with a few "just in case" immodium in my pocket, I will get through this. Just wish I could turn off the anxiety to begin with !!! Without drugsOh well, this memorial is a good reminder to me that I don't have it too bad. This Lady was only 51 and went through Hell the last year of her life, so my cramps are going to be a reminder to me that I AM ALIVE and mobile. Thanks for listening.


----------



## 18535 (Aug 4, 2005)

a co-worker of mine recently lost her sister, who was only 32 years old... she just went to bed one night and never woke up... she was a single mother of 4 childrenmy co-worker found out about her sister's death at work, and having to witness her reaction totally messed me up and set off the worst ibs episode i have ever hadlike you, the experience helped me to realize that i should be happy that i can function normally, and that things could be much worse...hope things get better for you, take care


----------



## 14780 (Jul 19, 2005)

I lost a good friend at work recently. She was hit on her way to work one morning. Her and her little girl both died. I remember waving goodbye to her the day before. We had to carpool to the service and wake - 1.5 hours one way. It was probably the only time I didn't give a dang about using the public restsoom. It was the least of everyone's concerns.Death is just stressful in general. Pack some immodium, and take a little something to calm you down. That's about all you can do. Even though you don't know her well, you might very well end up being support for those you do. There's a company morale at stake too. A business is only as good as the people kkeeping it going. Good luck. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Wmtand (Jan 29, 2003)

Hey there, Thank you very much for the support. I went and as soon as I got there, scouted out the bathroom and then went into the chapel and talked to a few people. Excused myself once to go potty but other than that was ok. I was there for about an hour and am really glad I went, felt that it was the right thing to do and it wasn't too bad. My tummy was upset all the rest of the night, but didn't resort to any meds. Thanks again and now the next time might be easier ?


----------

